# Why the emotional road block?



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

I love my mother dearly, but recently she has been getting on my nerves. I'm 33 and am starting to get free of my seizures, but she won't really loosen up and treat me like an adult. I know I've made a few mistakesin the past year, but that was only when I was looking for Mr. Right, I've since found him, and he and his family havebeenvery wonderful to me! We live in the same county, but are 45 mins away from each other and have to call each other around his schedule 'cause at the moment he works 2 part-time jobs. I've had my Epilepsy since I was 8 months old. I can see how she wanted me to be near to her when I was a kid, but now that I'm a grown woman and things are starting to get easier(other than her being so protective and controlling-she still wants me to shower with the door open so she can hear me, I don't even have generalized tonic-clonic seizures anymore-if any (and I only had 2 recently when my VNS battery was low and needed replacement) I have my staring seizures-and only when she is around. My Epilepsy was mostly cured after I had my brain surgery and was on the Modified Atkins Diet for 2 years (from October 11, 2010-October 11, 2012). I'm the one in the house(I livewith 2 olderbrothers, ages 36 and 47, and both parents) who does the majority of the chores (I clean the house, do laundry, clean(I'm the only one who does this part with a paper towel) and changeourcats'waterdish,help preparefood, sometimes my mom makes me wait on her hand and foot like a live-in maid! I feel like"Cinderella"sometimes. I understand I live at home and don't have a job, but it's RIDICULOUS because my mom will sometimes tell me how to do those jobs or how fast I should be doing them. Sometimes she'll give me things to do one right after the other, after the other, and expect me to remember every minute detail of what she told me to do-or even bring up from downstairs! I don't mind helping her every now and then, or even doing it for a reward(like she used to do-she'd treat me


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Stop doing it all.


----------



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

All that I tried to ask is that she give my brothers more jobs around the house, was that really too much too ask?? I know they work outside the house, but they really could do more AROUND the house AS WELL, I know my 36-year old brother does some simple tasks around the house, but they aren't everyday chores. The kind he does is just cleaning the cat litter(an occasional job, which our dad does normally anyway), and shoveling snow (a more seasonal job-and depends on the weather). My 47 year-old brother(he had his own place before he moved back in a few days before Christmas 2012) sometimes helps with the dishes and laundry (he does his own, but he helps with ours when I'm not around-sometimes he'll fold the towels, but I've been doing that as I take them out of the dryer lately and sort my mom's clothes out of the whites.) I don't think asking for more help from my brothers is asking a lot.I love my mother & father and will be forever grateful for the times they were there for me through my medical problems, but I want to move forward with my life. If she truly wants me to be happy like she has said she does "Why the emotional roadblock?"


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You are in this situation because you DO it all.

Stop doing it all.


----------

